# How To Turn Off Avatars?



## gimbap (Aug 31, 2015)

I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## shtow (Sep 17, 2015)

Me neither.....Anyone know?  Its annoying when Im on here at work.


----------



## kandake (Nov 9, 2015)

Bumping.  At a new job and I don't need y'all pictures on my screen.  LOL

Is this no longer an option?


----------



## gimbap (Jun 2, 2016)

Bumping.

Cmon now. There's gotta be a way


----------



## Lucie (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes, please let me know.


----------



## gimbap (Jun 2, 2016)

@beverly @dimopoulos


----------



## lana (Jun 15, 2016)

I would like to know too. I can't stand the picture of the woman on the toilet with her underwear hanging down (no offense to the poster) and the pics of women showing cleavage or bikini bodies!!! I'm at work! But I get a break, and when I scroll through don't nobody wanna see alladat!


----------



## lana (Jun 15, 2016)

@beverly - can you please tell us how to turn off avatars? I already turned off signatures, but the avatars need to go...lol...for some of us.


----------

